# My characters persona idea ( Partial fanfic )



## KaiserVadin (Jul 21, 2008)

He is a idea I had for my character it has a lots of cussing but I hope thats ok on here .

Kaisyu: You killed Tails you son of a B!tch what the F*ck is wrong with you !

Goverment Soldier: We can't allow you to get any help to rebel againist us !

Kaisyu: But he was a living being how can you just stand there and kill anyone that helps me !

Goverment Soldier: Because your a monster your a sin against god and even though our goverment made you, you still have to be killed !

Kaisyu: MONSTER !, ( Psycho laugher ) A monster huh you have yet to see a monster up till now I was going easy but now I have no reason to  hold back because you son of b!tchs had to kill one of my best friends, your stupid little goverment will be wiped out so be prepare to DIE HA HA HA HA !

( thats basicly the idea of it, and no its not role playing because only I came up with it . )


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 21, 2008)

Um... yeah. This would make more sense with a little context.


----------

